# Lock, stock the ****ing lot!



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Doing this to keep a track of my training and diet. Also would be great to hear any advice if you think I am going wrong. Will post up pics tonight. Will be starting with keto then maintenance for a while before my first cycle plan to keep this running for as long as i can.

Current stats

Weight 94.6kg

Height 187cm

Body fat 18.8% (used the body comp machine in the gym(not ideal but a good idea of where I am at))

My short term goal is to bring my body fat % down to 13% while keeping my weight over 87kg

Day 1

Food - cals - 2453(is this too much) Protein - 176g Fat - 184g Carbs - 16.2g

Training

AM - Bike - distance 20k Time 30min 30 sec - this was not fasted cardio.

PM weight training

Press Training

Bench Press 2x8 1x20 60kg

Over head Press 3x20 30kg

DB Incline Press 4x10 30kg

Dips 5x6 25kg

10 minutes sprint intervals. Planned to do 20 minutes but kept getting cramp!!

Feeling pretty good but defo craving some sugar! Took kid to the park and he had some jelly beans took all my power to not have just one!! How bad is that!!

Question - I have always had bananas to deal with very bad cramps. Is there a sup I can take that will not throw off keto??

I've not checked my BG levels yet. Going to wait until Wednesday and then start.

Wanted to say thanks to those that helped me on my last thread checking over my diet.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Today's food

Quantity	Calories	Protein	Fat	Carbs

Meal 1

Eggs	3	210	18	15	0

Bacon	1	100	5.4	3.1	0

MCT 1 tbs	100	0	14	0

Total 410	23.4	32.1	0

Meal 2

Tuna	130g	146	35.2	0.6	0

Mayo	30ml	202	0	22.2	0

Olive Oil	1 tbs	123	0	13.7	0

Lettuce	1 Cup	10	0.6	0	2.1

Total 481	35.8	36.5	2.1

Meal 3

Chicken Breast	100g	110	24.5	1.3	0

Steamed Broccoi	1 cup	30	3	0	6

Olive Oil	1 Tbl	123	0	13.7	0

Mayo	15ml	101	0	11.1

Total 364	27.5	26.1	6

Meal 4

Beef Mince	150g	328	30	23	0

Lettuce Leef	1 Cup	10	0.6	0	2.1

Olive Oil	7.5ml	50	0	6.8	0

Total 388	30.6	29.8	2.1

Meal 4

Chicken Breast	100g	110	24.5	1.3	0

Steamed Broccoi	1 cup	30	3	0	6

Olive Oil	1 Tbl	123	0	13.7	0

Mayo	15ml	101	0	11.1

Total 364	27.5	26.1	6

Meal 5

Eggs	3	210	18	15	0

Cheese	30g	123	7.5	10.3	0

Butter	20g	74	0	8	0

Ham	35g	39	6.5	0.9	0

Total 446	32	34.2	0

Cals	Protein	Fats	Carbs

Daily Total 2453	176.8	184.8	16.2

Water - 5ltrs

Coke Zero 1 can

Coffee no milk no sugar


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Really bad nights sleep. Kept cramping up. Especially in calfs. Any idea how to replace electrolytes on keto?


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Start of Keto photos plan on taking them every 3 weeks and my weight every week



poorquaity as taken on iphone


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Yesterdays diet was pretty much the same. Struggled to eat as didn't feel hungry and have realised that I have way to much Mayo in my diet. Making me feel sick. Couldn't finish one meal because of it. Did my readings yesterday -

6am 5.9

10am 5.2

13.00 6.2 (didn't finish meal)

16.30 5.7

19.00 5.2

21.00 5.2

Really busy day so my eating times where out a bit ended up training late evening which I hate.

No cardio AM as no time

Weights - Lift Training

Dead Lifts 2x8 90kg

G.H.R - 1x20 1x16 1x18

S.L.D.L - 1x10 1x9 1x9 1x8 60kg

Shrugs - 6x5 90kg

Pull ups Wide Grip 1x10 body weight Underhand Grip 1x8 Body Weight Over Hand 1x14 Body Weight

Jumped n the scales aft my work out to and I'm down to 93.6kg **** knows how that happened. I last weighed in first thing in the morning. This is at the end of the day!!

Felt shattered and nothing left in the tank so no cardio. Never train this late so understandable.

Made some changes to my diet for today. Taking it down to 5 meals and dropping the Mayo, reducing the amount of chicken and will be adding pepperoni and cheese strings.

Feel good this morning Ono my way to the gym one to do cardio. Will be doing circuits and cardio pm.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Quantity	Calories	Protein	Fat	Carbs

Meal 1

Eggs	3	210	18	15	0

Bacon	1	100	5.4	3.1	0

MCT 1 tbs	100	0	14	0

Total 410	23.4	32.1	0

Meal 2

Tuna	130g	146	35.2	0.6	0

Mayo	30ml	202	0	22.2	0

Olive Oil	1 tbs	123	0	13.7	0

Lettuce	1 Cup	10	0.6	0	2.1

Total 481	35.8	36.5	2.1

Meal 3

Beef Mince	150g	328	30	23	0

Lettuce Leef	1 Cup	10	0.6	0	2.1

Olive Oil	7.5ml	50	0	6.8	0

Total 388	30.6	29.8	2.1

Meal 4

Chicken Breast	80g	88	19.6	1.0	0

Steamed Broccoi	1 cup	30	3	0	6

Olive Oil	15ml	123	0	13.7	0

Pepperoni	50g	252	12.2	22.0	1.2

Total 493	34.8	36.7	7.2

Meal 5

Eggs	3	210	18	15	0

Cheese	30g	123	7.5	10.3	0

olive Oil	7.5ml	50	0	6.8	0

Ham	35g	39	6.5	0.9	0

Total 422	32	33.0	0

Snack

Cheese String	2	132	11	9.2	1

Total	2	132	11	9.2	1

Cals	Protein	Fats	Carbs

Daily Total 2326	167.6	177.3	12.4

Today's food


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Anyone advise on best way to carb up. Also do I need to wait 1 week before doing so?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

this is the keto bible:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UL2OARC8

free pdf download.

For cramps:

- taurine, 2-3g/day (i just put it in a glass of water)

-a nice complete tab is: http://eletewater.co.uk/all-products/elete-tablytes-90-/prod_21.html

I buy the taurine at a sponsor here (bodybuilding warehouse):

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/bodybuilding-warehouse-taurine---500g-5498-p.asp

I buy the tablytes at the Tesco Nutricentre near me.

As for Carb-Up:

1. yes wait one week- do a carb-up every 7-10 days.

2. Its not a "free for all" if your metabolism was that good, you wouldn't need a keto diet.

3. Don't do the 48 hour carb-up that Dan recommends in his book (even he admitted the last 24 hours aren't as efficient); do the first 24 hours, and use dextrose+whey shakes (i.e get the carbs from the dextrose, and 50g of whey in every shake, every 2hours- add 2g creatine in each shake as well, and if you're ok with AAS, 10mg of d-bol with EVERY shake).

4. take 100mcg T3 2days on/2day off over your entire diet.

get your t3 from unitedpharmacies.co.uk and search for "liothyronine" thats the the T3 med.

5. highly recommend you buy/use an MCT oil (medium chain triglyceride) while on keto- converts to ketones faster than any other fat, AND can't get stored as fat on the body directly (unlike regular fats).


----------



## Omega321 (Dec 21, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> this is the keto bible:
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UL2OARC8
> 
> ...


Just wondering ausbuilt.. Do you only have the dbol on the carb up day? Soo one day a week?


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Got Taurine the other day and it helped massively.

Have already read Bodyopus but being very dyslexic I find it pretty hard going.

With the carb up Do I eat no solids? Just take a shake with dextrose every 2 hours I'm awake?

Seeing as I started this on Monday - would I wait until a week Friday to do the carb up?

T3 is there any side effects or long term damage taking a thyroid drug?

Nothing against taking ASS - would take but don't know a great deal about it. Currently researching into my first Test only cycle to start in November.

Thanks for your help. Sorry to throw up more questions.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Omega321 said:


> Just wondering ausbuilt.. Do you only have the dbol on the carb up day? Soo one day a week?


you can do keto with no AAS, of course a little AAS helps retain more muscle- but this is marginal on keto as keto is protein sparing (gluconeogenesis- stripping muscle for aminos to convert to glucose, doesn't happen- can't happen, when in keto). However, the D-bol does give a MASSIVE boost to the anabolism of the carb-up.

You could do winstrol or test 6 days, but d-bol during the carb-up.



Ultra Soft said:


> Got Taurine the other day and it helped massively.
> 
> Have already read Bodyopus but being very dyslexic I find it pretty hard going.
> 
> ...


with the carb-up, i recommend the shakes only for the first 3-4meals, then shake and a bagel or white toast for the remaining meals if you feel like some solids (can do some jam with the bagels/toast).

I would choose the sat or sun for the carb-up- whichever day works better for you.

If you take T3 2on/2off there is no downregulation of your own production, and there is no long term issue (in fact there is no evidence of any permanent thyroid issues even from people who take T3 daily- but there can be a 2-3week period where production is low, and you can get fatter, hence the 2on/2off method- no such issue- you can stop whenever you feel appropriate).


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Sorry to hijack the thread but i aint getting no replies in mine on the diet section. Whats the percentage breakdown for fat, protein and carb intake for a days intake of food for a bulking or cutting diet?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Afghan said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread but i aint getting no replies in mine on the diet section. Whats the percentage breakdown for fat, protein and carb intake for a days intake of food for a bulking or cutting diet?


for keto- if you're bulking the cals are higher, if you're cutting the cals are lower.. like any diet.

for keto you shoot for 65-70% fats, and 5% or 30g (whichever is less) carbs, and the rest protein. A rule of thumb is equal fat GRAMS with equal protein GRAMS is roughly about right..


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Day 3 feeling was feeling good up until lunch today when I started to feel a little sick, got a head ache and can't shift this taste of sh1t out of my mouth. Start of keto maybe??

My reading for today are

6am 4.8

10am 4.3

13.30 5.4

16.30 5.5

21.00 7.0 - gutted. Had a tomato with my omlett thought that would be ok. Guess not.

Today's training

Am - Cardio 25 minutes of intense intervals

PM - 10 press ups

10 kettle bell snatch 16kg

10 Kettle bell swings

10 push press 30kg

Completed as circuit 3 rounds 60 seconds rest

Tabatta Intervals 20 sec max effort 10 sec 60% 8 rounds. 5 minute either side to warm up and cool down.

Stretch and foam roll.

Looking forward to doing Pull Training tomorrow.

Made a few changes to diet as can't eat anymore Mayo for at least a day. Sick of it already!! No more tomatoes either.

Aus- thanks for the reply mate. Going to get some T3 am I safe to jump straight in with 100mg?

Tomorrows diet

Quantity	Calories	Protein	Fat	Carbs

Meal 1

Eggs	3	210.0	18.0	15.0	0.0

Bacon	1	100.0	5.4	3.1	0.0

EVOO	1 tbs	123.0	0.0	14.0	0.0

Total 433.0	23.4	32.1	0.0

Meal 2

Pepperoni 50g	252.0	12.2	22.0	1.2

Cheese stick	2	132	11	9.2	1

Total 252.0	23.2	31.2	2.2

Meal 3

Beef Mince	150g	328.0	30.0	23.0	0.0

Lettuce Leef	1 Cup	10.0	0.6	0.0	2.1

EVOO	7.5ml	61.0	0.0	7.0	0.0

Total 399.0	30.6	30.0	2.1

Meal 4

Chicken Breast	80g	88.0	19.6	1.0	0.0

Steamed Broccoi	1 cup	30.0	3.0	0.0	6.0

EVOO	15ml	123.0	0.0	13.7	0.0

Pepperoni	50g	252.0	12.2	22.0	1.2

Total 493.0	34.8	36.7	7.2

Meal 5

Eggs	3	210.0	18.0	15.0	0.0

Cheese	30g	123.0	7.5	10.3	0.0

EVOO	7.5ml	60.0	0.0	6.8	0.0

Ham	35g	39.0	6.5	0.9	0.0

Total 432.0	32.0	33.0	0.0

Snack

Cheese String	1	66	5.5	4.1	0.5

KP Salted Nuts	45g	226	12.4	22.1	4.5

Total 292	17.9	26.2	5.0

Cals	Protein	Fats	Carbs

Daily Total 2301.0	161.9	189.2	16.5


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

Ultra Soft said:


> Really bad nights sleep. Kept cramping up. Especially in calfs. Any idea how to replace electrolytes on keto?


If you go in Morrison, they have a salt , brand "solo". on the shelf next to the other salts.

40% sodium cloride, 40 % potassium cloride, 20 % magnesium cloride. Replenish calcium, phosphorus, and you're sorted.

There are plenty food choice rich in those two, compatible with keto diets.

Calcium and magnesium are absorbed better separately.

I use a wee pinch of that on my shakes , when carb up. If you prefer solid food, boiled or jacket potato and about 80/100 gr chiken breast , or a slightly bigger portion of tuna / lean fish every 2 hours does the job. Keep on mind that the solid food option take a little longer than the shakes to digest and enter the bloodstream


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

massiccio said:


> If you go in Morrison, they have a salt , brand "solo". on the shelf next to the other salts.
> 
> 40% sodium cloride, 40 % potassium cloride, 20 % magnesium cloride. Neee to replenish calcium, phosphorus, and you're sorted.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. Guess I just add a spoon to water and drink. Right?


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

It's a table salt substitute.

Each gram ,circa 400 mg sodium cl , 400mg potassium cl, 200mg magnesium cloride. £ 0.80 x 500gr


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

massiccio said:


> It's a table salt substitute.
> 
> Each gram ,circa 400 mg sodium cl , 400mg potassium cl, 200mg magnesium cloride. £ 0.80 x 500gr


Thanks, will pick some up later.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Subbed mate. Yes straight into 100mg t3 is fine 2day no/off

swap ur fat% with ur carb% on carb ups 1day is all u need to replenish glysogen store's.....do a 'depletion' workout before u start it. HI GI foods am LOW GI foods pm.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks Janik. What about catabolic effect of t3 while on a low carb diet?


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Not to sure how diet is going today as left monitor at home. Training went well this morning.

Bent over rows 2x 8 1x15 65kg

Lat Pull down (wide) 3x20 40kg

Single arm row 1x10 40kg 3x10 36kg

Incline Hammer Curl 6x5 18kg

Hanging leg Raises 10, plank 30 seconds, crunch 20 x3 no rest

Will be hitting the gym again later to do 1hr cardio session

Still having moments of feeling sick and a bit foggy. But that taste has now gone.

Checked my weight this morning and it was 92.6 so that's 2.2kg since Monday!!

Looking in the mirror I feel flat and looks like I have been deflated a little. Mrs said I look mo natural not like I'm pumped up(?)

Ramping up the research for my first Test cycle as I will run keto until I get to 13% but no lighter than 85kg and at this rate that will come around pretty quickly.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Cracking day today - hit the Gym again this arvo. Did 30 min steady run then 20 minute intervals on the bike.

Had dinner finially took my reading and it's at 4.8 happy days.

Bring on tomorrow!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Heading to the gym - going to tear it up with Squats this morning then cardio. Feeling full of energy but also full of ****. Need to pick up some husk today.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

That was brutal!!

Squats - 2x8 1x22 60kg

Front Squats 3x20 30kg

Lunges 4x10 each leg 20kg

Step Ups 5x6 50kg

Stupidly did cardio for 30 minutes before training legs. Made the work out hurt like mad.

Got a headache, I'm hungry, forgot to pack my 3rd meal, stuck on the tube on the way home. On the plus side I'm 92kg dead. That's 2.8kg in 5days!!! Looking forward to having Sunday as a rest day. Just doing am and pm cardio tomorrow.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Went for a run this morning did 10k loop at a steady pace. No records broken took 1hr 15minutes (run/walk) got a monster head ache that I've not been able to shift for a few days and it's getting worse - Not sleeping well as keep waking to pee. Need to cut back On the water I'm drinking more that 5ltrs of fluids a day.

No weight training today and might give pm cardio a miss if I feel the same. Don't feel like eating will prob just have 3 meals and snacks today.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Ultra Soft said:


> Thanks Janik. What about catabolic effect of t3 while on a low carb diet?


do a search for t3 threads- i've posted about this loads- T3 is not catabolic..


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> do a search for t3 threads- i've posted about this loads- T3 is not catabolic..


Cheers Aus. Have read and ordered. Pretty expensive stuff at 100mg a day.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Didn't do a second cardio session yesterday. Felt pretty beat and that headache was killing me. Slept for about 8hrs during the day and then a good 9hours last night.

****ed off with my lack of discipline woke up starving last night and had a banana sandwich. Was so tasty. Back on track today. Weight has gone up .6kg but to be expected as still drinking lots of water but less exercise.

Looking forward to hitting the gym tomorrow for push day.

Target for the week is to drop 1.5kg. Bringing me to 91kg.

Might go for a run tonight before bed.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

91.7kg today. 3kg in 7 days. Get in!

AM - 30 minutes intervals on treadmill

PM Press Training

Bench Press 2x6 @75kg [email protected] 75kg

O.H.P - 1x5 @60kg 1x5 @ 65kg [email protected] [email protected] fail @80kg [email protected]

Incline DB Press 3x20 @24kg

Dips [email protected] + 20kg

Hanging Leg Raise 3x12

Plank 3xMax Holds

Decline Weighted Crunch 10kg 3x12

Performed in a circuit with 60 seconds rest

No cardio.

BG RReading has been between 4.2 and 4.8 all day.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

With the greatest of respect to the OP - why are you dieting mate? Is there a specific reason/event?

Surely you're lean enough and in a good position to add lean mass?

The diet looks good though, and good luck achieving your goals - I'm just unsure what getting leaner will offer you at this stage.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

invisiblekid said:


> With the greatest of respect to the OP - why are you dieting mate? Is there a specific reason/event?
> 
> Surely you're lean enough and in a good position to add lean mass?
> 
> The diet looks good though, and good luck achieving your goals - I'm just unsure what getting leaner will offer you at this stage.


Hey buddy.

All good mate. Always good to hear someone's opinion.

The main reason for cutting is I don't like what I see in the mirror, I've been lifting weights and hitting the cardio to get from 117kg to where I am now. For the first time in almost 8 years I'm in a position to look lean and in shape + have abs again. I was a PT in the Army for 5years and I look at photos of me and want that again. It all went tits up after a nasty knee injury, I got medical discharge and ended up working a desk job eating crap and doing no exercise and putting on the pounds.

I want to strip the fat away then do a solid bulk. I'm also enjoying learning effective ways of dieting and cutting and seeing what I can achieve.

Happy to hear suggestions for training and a different way of doing things.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Cardio was hard graft this morning. Kids had me up several times last night so only got 5hours sleep in.

Did 50 minutes 10kph fasted cardio.

Had 3 eggs and 1 bacon for breakfast followed by a gob full of MCT oil. 2 pep sticks and 2 cheeses mid morning and chicken breast with feta wrapped in Parma ham and some asparagus for lunch. Got tuna pre workout then mince post. Will finish the day off with an omelette.

Going to be doing Lift training later. Got to love deadlifts.

Need to pick up some more test strips from Boots so check readings.

Looking forward to just 1 cardio sessions tomorrow and some complexes. Nice easy day!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Sh1t work out. Dam back pumps!

Dead Lifts 6/6/10 110kg

G.H.R 6x5 5seconds Down explosive up. No push up assist. Walked like John Wayne after each set

S.L.D.L 20/20/16 30kg(really weak back was cramping up big time)

Shrugs 10/10/10/10 90kg/100kg/100kg/100kg

Pull ups 10/10/7 10kg/10kg/15kg

DB snatches 20 each arm max effort 3 rounds with 16kg 2 minutes rest.

Looking forward to some food tonight and some sleep. Nytol it is.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Ultra Soft said:


> Hey buddy.
> 
> All good mate. Always good to hear someone's opinion.
> 
> ...


I made a similar transformation mate - I know how hard it must have been. Don't get suckered in by constant dieting, but you clearly know what you're doing


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

invisiblekid said:


> I made a similar transformation mate - I know how hard it must have been. Don't get suckered in by constant dieting, but you clearly know what you're doing


Thanks mate. Not to sure i do?? Lol - But trying hard!!!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

BS readings have been all over the pace today. 4.4 after breakfast 5.2 after mid morning 5.6 after lunch. reworked the diet so going to post to get checked over.

Work out today

Pull Training

Bent Over Rows - 6/6/20 75kg

Lat Pull Down -6/6/6/5/4/4 87kg

Singe Arm Row 20/20/20 28kg

Incline Hammer Curl 10/10/9/7 16kg

Felt good for the work out. No cardio yet today not had time will do 5K after work. Checked the weight today and 90.4kg


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Keto mk2.pdf

Well this is my new keto diet to start from tomorrow. If anything needs changing let me know.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ultra Soft said:


> Cheers Aus. Have read and ordered. Pretty expensive stuff at 100mg a day.


where u getting it at the mo if u dont mind me askin mate?

looking good anyway bud, keep it up


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> where u getting it at the mo if u dont mind me askin mate?
> 
> looking good anyway bud, keep it up


Thanks buddy.

same pace Aus suggested unitedpharmacies.co.uk and search for "liothyronine"


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ultra Soft said:


> Thanks buddy.
> 
> same pace Aus suggested unitedpharmacies.co.uk and search for "liothyronine"


yeh thts where i was gonna say...thts the cheapest iv seen anyway,

alldaychemist.com may be worth checkin too.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Forgot to add. Hanging leg raises 3x15 plank 3xmax 2.10/1.45/1.55 decline crunch 15kg 3x20 Russian twists 15kg 3x30

Didn't get chance for cardio. Need a kick up the **** for that!

Blood sugar reading of 4.1 tonight before dinner and then 5.1 after. Have just realised that coffee mate has 3.6g carbs. Need to avoid.

All in all really enjoying the diet. First time in my life I've ever controlled what I eat. A little hard at times. Could kill the mrs for sitting next to me eating a Frodo and some strawberries.

Will be adding in DNP and T3 from Monday. Will be interesting to see the results.

Cycle is as follows

DNP 200mg for 20 days

T3 100mg 2 days on 2 days off 30 days

ECA 2 days on 2 days off 30 days

Bring on the trumpets!!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Cardio done this morning. 5k run before breakfast.

Weights done today

Back squat 6/6/14 75kg

Front Squat 6/6/6/5/5/4 60kg

Barbell Lunge 20/20/20 40kg (each leg)

Step ups 10/10/10/10 60kg (each leg)

Plan was to do some core work but I was beat.

Looking forward to tomorrow's carb depleting work out. But not the carb up!

Plan of attack is as follows

Bench press and pull ups super set 4x10

Flyes and single arm rows super set 4x10

Front squat and push press super set 4x10

SLDL and sumo dead lifts super set 4x10

Ez bar curl and skull crushers super set 4x10

Power cleans and plank to finish

Should do the trick.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

88.8kg this morning. Off to the gym for carb depleting work out.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

That work out was a killer. Feel utterly beaten. Had next to no energy before work out and even less now. Shake with dex was a nice treat and a banana before a work out has never tasted so good.

Side note - Feeling skinny today. Looking really flat! looking forward to doing my cycle more and more every day.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Weight this morning was 90kg after carb up. Feel like holding a lot of water. Looking forward to getting into the gym later today.

Press training today.

Took my first dosage of DNP last night but dont feel any different today. BS reading was the highest it has ever been 6.6 this mooring after breakfast. Got tuna mid morning so will see what is says after that.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Hit the gym this afternoon. Felt pretty drained. ECA soon changed that.

Bench press 4/4/11 85kg

O.H.P 10/10/9/7 50kg/50kg/55kg/62.5kg

Incline Press 5/5/5/5/5/5 32kg would have been heavy but had no spot/help to lift the weights up - tried with 38kg and took way to much out of me to get them up.

Dips 3x20kg b/w no dip belt felt easy

Hanging leg raises 3x15

Decline crunch 15kg 3x15

Side bends 20kg 3x20

Got on the treadmill did 5 minutes of intervals and thought I was going to spew so bailed out.

Cooked up some great food for the next few days. Meatballs with cheese in the middle with taco seasoning. Chicken with feta and Parma ham. Make some fantastic breakfast muffins with flaxseed.

Just taken 200mg DNP will see what happens with that tonight. Mrs wants in on the DNP! What to do? Any idea on dosage?

Looking forward to dead lifts tomorrow and some good eating!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Did cardio this morning but only managed to get in 20 minutes felt smashed afterwards. Going to go for a run this evening can't be ****d with going back to the gym today. Will do a 5k loop.

Weight today was 88.6kg.

Oh yeah... I failed today!! Went to harvester with the mrs was going to have mixed grill and leave all the carbs. Ended up munching a 9oz burger with chips and nachos. That went down so well.

Mrs said she is fed up with this keto diet as I do all the cooking and it's like her and the kids are on Keto too. Looks like I might have to bail on the diet. Think I might end up doing 40p 25c 35f so still keeping the carbs low on a 2000cal diet. Should make the mrs happier. While still working as a cut.

Taken a lot from this diet even if it was only 3 weeks. I dropped 6.2kg and have defo realised I was eating way to many carbs and how imprt it is to track my Marcos if I don't want to be Mr Fatty again!!

Really looking forward my first cycle. Almost a little to much. Need to remember that it will be my reward to myself for hitting my goals and not to be done before then!! Helps that the Mrs said she will do the jabs for me If I want (****ing sadist)


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Before



After 3 weeks



not the best pics to see. but defo a change


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

3rd night of DNP last night still nothing happening really. Thought I felt it yesterday but not to sure. Guess I would know if I was really feeling it. Going to try 400mg tonight and see how I feel on that.

Did my body fat and weight today 88kg and 15% bf but I think I'm carrying more than that. Only way for me to check is with one of the machines in the gym.

Today's work out

Dead lift 4/4/10 125kg

Glute ham raises. 10/10/10/10

Pull throughs 5/5/5/5/5/5 55kg/60kg

Shrugs 20/20/20 50kg/55kg/60kg

Pull ups mixed grip 8/10/7 body weight

Put together a circuit which I did this afternoon 30 minutes for cardio.

Diet has now changed to 40p/35f/25/c feel like I can function a lot better on this. Hit my macros at 2000kcal.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Lovin' the new diet. Hating the lack of sleep last night thanks to Mr DNP!!

Breakfast is 40g Oats, 5g L Glut, 400ml skimmed milk and a scoop of whey

Mid morning 100g cooked whole meal rice and 100g of Chicken Breast and MCT

Lunch sweet potato, tin of tuna, spoon of Mayo and Evoo

mid afternoon half a bag of salad, 100g chicken, 30g Feta, 2 slices Parma ham, homemade dressing of olive oil, lemon juice and balsamic.

Dinner Turkey Breast stir fry.

Before bed whey and cottage cheese 5gL Glut, 3g Taurine.

Post work out. Whey and 30g Dex 5g L glut.

Today's training

Pull -

Bent Over Rows 4/4/12 85kg

Lat Pull Down 10/10/10/8 67kg/70kg/70kg/70/kg

Single Arm DB Row 5/5/5/5/5 42kg

Incline Hammer Curls 20/20 12kg drop set to failure 16kg/14kg/12kg/10kg. No idea why I did a drop set her but felt I had something left in the biceps.

Weight is up to 89kg but had drunk about 3ltrs of water before my work out so not bothered.

Off to see a mate tonight who can do calliper body fat % check. Will be interesting to see.

No cardio this morning couldn't face it. Going to stop off at the monster hills on the A40 on my way home tonight and do a hill session.

Have noticed today that I am so so so fing hungry!!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Went back to the gym yesterday was going to do cardio but felt the need to lift. Wanted to do some checst. Did the following

DB Press 30kgx12, 44kgx8 50kgx2 (new pb. Hurt like ****!)

Poliquin drop set on bench 90kgx6 45kgx12 22.5kgx25 - chest was screaming by about rep 5/25

Tri set top, middle and bottom cable cross overs.

20minute intervals to finish.

Woke up today starving hungry. Got a pretty good nights sleep after taking some sleeping pills. Hit the gym this morning after drinking breakfast shake and did 1hr of steady cardio on the bike. Was tucking into chicken and rice at by 8.30. Guys in the office think I'm mad. Half of them have mot eve had breakfast yet. (to think I used to be like this).

Will be doing Squats later today not looking forward to it.

Need to find a way to stop me from eating my way through everything in sight.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Back from lunch time work out. **** me that was hard work.

Back Squat 4/4/12 85kg

Front Squat 10/10/9/6 40kg/40kg/50kg/60kg

Lunges 5/5/5/5/5 45kg

Step Ups 20/20/20 45kg that hurt so bad!!

Core work - ****ed about with a mate here throwing the med ball around doing various sit ups and planks. Finished the session of with taking it it turns to do 10press ups in 15 seconds. Rest while the other is doing it. I lost the challenge after round 9. Not bad after an unexpected chest work out yesterday.

Nice evening so will be going for a run with the mrs at some point. Prob do some random sprints around the block.

Not going to check weight again until 5 days after DNP run as starting to get a little obsessed with it was 90.4kg today. Putting on weight while on DNP and only eating 2000kcals a day. WTF????


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Did the square route of **** all over the weekend. Was going to go for a few runs but didn't really feel up to it.

Upped the dose of DNP to 400mg a night 2 nights ago. Sweating slot more and noticeably breathing a lot heavier. Took 60mg of eff today which really helped. Checked scales again today and weight was 87.4kg so dropped 3kg over the weekend.

Today's training

Bench Press - 2/2/7 90kg

O.H.P - 20/19/17 37.5kg

Incline Bench Press 10/10/8/7 32kg

Dips 25kg 5/5/5/5 30kg 4

Core work

No cardio today trying to cut back a little for the next week to see how it all goes.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Felt like **** all morning from last nights DNP adventure. Weight this morning 87kg body fat 15.2%( no idea if this is right)

Have no idea how it happened or where I got the energy from but had a awesome work out today

Dead lifts 140kg 2x2 180kg 2x1 (this was meant to be 120 and 160 but made a mistake. Thought it was ****ing heavy but that's a new pb for me!!!!!

GHR body weight 20/18/20

Pull throughs 10/10/10/10 55kg

Shrugs 105kg 5/5/5/5/5

Pull ups wide 12 underhand 14 close grip 4. Arms gave in on the last set

20 minutes very slow cardio.

Diet has been spot on today. Have reduced carb intake for my evening meal after last nights restless sleep.

Tonight will be my last night on DNP - The next 2 weeks will be week 1 total body work outs. Week 2 1RM tests befo starting my cycle.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Day 25 - weight is at 87.1kg That's a drop of 7.5kg. Body fat is at 15-16% so a 2-3% drop. For my first ever real cut, I think that is ok. Lost more muscle than I would have liked but lessons have been learnt. Now looking forward to getting ready for my bulk over the next 3 months.

Planned to run the cut until I could see my abs clearly but I would be a rake by the time that happened. Need to put on some mass as clean as possible and then do a slow cut. Looking forward to my next challenge.

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Not been working out due to a ****ty virus I've picked up. Done a few bouts of cardio but that's about it. Diet has bee good through out and as a result my weight has stayed the same. 87-88kg. Thought I would update with a progress picture taken last night.



Going to be starting a new chapter as soon as I feel 100% again.


----------

